# NfS Pro Street no master query



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

hi,
ich will eigentlich zocken hab ein rennen zuende gefahren (natürlich erster) da kommt dann immer in dem schwarzen DOS kästchen no master query send blabla
ka was das soll, letztes jahr ging das vermameldeite game noch, irgendwer lösungsvorschläge?
wär echt super

mfg


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

gibts doch nich das keiner weiß was das fürn fehler is


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Naja, schon überprüft ob Punkbuster nicht geblockt ist in der Firewall oder so? Oder Pro-Street?


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

sind eigentlich alle frei soweit ich weiß, kann daheim nochma nachschaun ob ich des mit in die liste aufnehmen kann aber der fehler kommt immer wenn ich ein rennen beendet habe wenn der weiter button kommt


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Hmm, komisch. Aktuell,a lso alle Patches drauf?


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

welche patch^^
es gibt doch nur einen für denn lan modus?


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Hmm, aber vielleicht hilft der ja. Kann ja sein.^^


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

glaub ich nich, also ich hab keine gefunden, vielleicht findet wer anderst noch was ob es patch gibt?

ach ja auto speichern is aus


----------



## Nomad (21. September 2010)

Nee soweit ich weiß gibt es nur Patch 1.1.


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

und der is nur für lan oder


----------



## ole88 (24. September 2010)

so leut hat wer noch infos lösungsansätze?


----------



## iNxL (30. September 2010)

> hallo.ich brauche dringend hilfe bei pro street.ich spiele es nun schon mehrere tage aber seit kurzem stürzt es ständig mit folgender fehlermeldung ab: "No Master Query Sent DNS has not yet resolved for NFS.1.EVEN BALANCE.COM" bitte..wer hilft mir und kann mir bei der problembeseitigung helfen??? vielen dank im vorraus





> Die Fehlermeldung ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, das heisst nur, dass der Punkbuster, der im Hintergrund läuft, keine Verbindung kriegt.
> Aber dass ProStreet deswegen abstürzt, wundert mich.
> Mich hauts nur immer auf den Desktop, wenn die Firewall nachfragt.
> Kann dann aber wieder auf ProStreet wechseln, egal was ich anklicke.
> ...



Vllt kann das ja weiterhelfen..


----------



## ole88 (30. September 2010)

kenn ich scho hat nix gebracht


----------

